# Panne après court-circuit. Que faire ?



## Enzozio (20 Octobre 2014)

Je vous explique en gros mon Mac G5 avais plus d'os donc j'ai décidé de le réinstaller avec le disque d'origine sauf que le leceur cd ne recrachait plus le disque j'ai donc démonté mon Mac G5 tout a très bien marché et j'ai réussi a ré installer l os et la tout content n'éteint mon ordi et dans la précipitation comme un c... J'ai oublié de débrancher l'alim et quand j'ai approché l'écran de l'ordinateur paf paf deux étincelles et coupure de courant général donc je rallume le disjoncteur et la l'ordi ne se rallume plus j'ai tout gâché en 10 seconde mais maintenant qu'es ce qui a cramé ? :/


----------



## dainfamous (20 Octobre 2014)

cela va être difficile de t'indiquer ce qui a cramé car cela peut venir de l'alim, de la carte mère, etc etc...

Par contre via ton assurance tu as la possibilité de te le faire prendre en compte (bien qu'un G5 ne doit pas coté beaucoup au final)


----------



## Enzozio (20 Octobre 2014)

Merci de ta reponse alors j'ai constaté pendant que l'ordi a fait des étincelles que celles ci venaient de la partie en haut a gauche la ou y a des bobines en dessous d'un circuit imprimé et sur cette partie il y a du noir et du blanc comme des résidus de cramé &#128528; donc a mon avis cela doit provenir de cette piece :/


----------

